# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Harald - Hutschi - feiert heute Geburtstag

## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Harald,
*
_There must be a place
Under the sun
Where hearts of olden glory
Grow young

_[RUNRIG, Hearts Of Olden Glory]


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag heute. Jetzt hast du doch ein sehr stattliches Alter erreicht, wo man vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit den Bürgermeister hat erscheinen lassen. Dank gesünderer Lebensführung und einer modernen medizinischen Versorgung ist das heute fast schon eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Nicht selbstverständlich ist jedoch, dass du, obwohl dich das Thema Prostatakrebs eigentlich nicht mehr beschäftigen müsste, uns hier erhalten bleibst. Ja, du zeigst uns immer wieder, dass ein Leben mit Prostatakrebs nicht nur mit medizinischen Themen ausgefüllt sein muss, sondern es vieles gibt, was das Leben erst zum Leben macht.

Nun feiere mal schön im Kreise deiner Lieben und bleibe uns bitte auch weiterhin erhalten!

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
alles gute zum Geburtstag und fröhliches Feiern, aber nicht übertreiben....
Freu mich auf weitere Beiträge von Dir
Adam

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Liebster Harald,

zu Deinem 82`zigsten Geburtstag das Aller-, Aller,- Allerbeste. Du wirst mit 100%`tiger Sicherheit zu der PCa-Spezie gehören, welche mit dem Tumor das Paradies auf Erden verlassen werden. Hoffe nicht, dass Deine bezaubende Peggy Dich doch noch eines Tages "überfordert", gelle.

Ansonsten, therapeutisch alles Richtig gemacht.

Mach weiter so............

LG, Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


Lieben Gruß 
Hartmut und Brigitte*

----------


## PeterWo

Herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburi  !!

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Mr "Hier Lesen"
Alles Gute zum 82.sten, bleib gesund und munter und stell weiter Deine schriftstellerischen Fähigkeiten in den Dienst des Forums!

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## Harald_1933

> du zeigst uns immer wieder, dass ein Leben mit Prostatakrebs nicht nur mit medizinischen Themen ausgefüllt sein muss, sondern es vieles gibt, was das Leben erst zum Leben macht.


Lieber Andi,

vielen Dank für Deine besinnlichen Worte. Ja, auch mit Prostatakrebs darf man sich noch neben den medizinischen Erfordernissen mit Abläufen beschäftigen, die eher dem wirklichen Leben gelten, also ein Leben mit viel Freizeit, sofern man nicht mehr beruflich aktiv sein muss. Hab Dank auch für den eingestellten schönen Gesang mit dem zum Träumen anregendem Hintergrund.




> alles gute zum Geburtstag und fröhliches Feiern, aber nicht übertreiben....


Hallo Adam,

meine Frau wird über mich wachen, und nach der 2. Flasche Rotwein, natürlich zu Zweit, aber für mich 2 Drittel, ist Feierabend.




> Du wirst mit 100%`tiger Sicherheit zu der PCa-Spezie gehören, welche mit dem Tumor das Paradies auf Erden verlassen werden


Lieber Helmut,

das mit den 100 % ist so eine Sache, die meist doch in die Hose geht. Aber mit 99 % könnte es klappen.

@ Hartmut S 
@ PeterWo

vielen Dank für Eure Gratulation!!




> Hallo Mr "Hier Lesen"


Lieber Wolfgang,

hab Dank für Deine Worte. Es sieht ganz danach aus, dass ich noch eine Weile lang in der Lage bin, das Forum mit wichtigen oder eher nebensächlichen Beiträgen zu strapazieren.

Vielen Dank auch an dieser Stelle für die per PN oder E-Mail eingegangenen Grüße und Wünsche.

Ein benachbarte Familie überbrachte mir einen wunderschön eingepackten Geschenkkarton, dem die nachfolgenden handgeschriebenen Texte und ein selbst gezeichnetes Bild sowie ein lustiges Foto von meinen geschätzten Pinguinfreunden beilagen.















*"Lebe dein Leben auf alle möglichen Arten  gut-schlecht, bitter-süß, dunkel-hell, Sommer-Winter. Lebe alle Dualitäten. Habe keine Angst Erfahrungen zu machen, denn umso mehr Erfahrung du hast, umso reifer wirst du werden"*
(Osho)

Und jetzt lädt mich meine Frau zu einem Geburtstagsessen in einem urigen Pfälzer Lokal ein. Also Tschüss! 

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Ah...der Mann mit den Links und den großen Bildern (nach Aufrüstung auf ganz schnelles Inet habe ich kein Problem mehr mit den Ladezeiten :-) )

Alles Gute auch aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt.

Uwe

----------


## Frank1958

Hehe Harald, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und das alle Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen. Lass dich richtig feiern. Grüße auch an Deine Frau   Prost

----------


## Harald_1933

> Alles Gute auch aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt.


Moin Uwe,

vielen Dank für Deinen Wunsch für mich. Welche Stadt die schönste auf der Welt ist, sorgt immer mal wieder für Irritationen. Manchmal soll es Rio sein, und dann heißt es auch "Neapel sehen und sterben". Wie auch immer, als in Wandsbeck geboren und in Barmbeck aufgewachsen, würde ich Deine Begeisterung für Hamburg gern mit Dir teilen.




> alles Gute zum Geburtstag und das alle Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.


Moin Frank,

viele Wünsche sind in Erfüllung gegangen, nur wenigen muss ich nachtrauern. Auch Dir danke ich für Deinen Wunsch für mich, dass alles Gute kommen möge. Das mit dem Feiern hielt sichgestern  in Grenzen. Eine liebe Nachbarin brachte rechtzeitig eine herrliche selbst zubereitete Torte vorbei, für die ich dann auch sofort Verwendung hatte, weil andere Nachbarn zum Gratulieren und Kaffeetrinken kamen. Das letzte Stück davon genieße ich heute nachmittag nach dem Krafttraining.

Gestern Abend ist es neben viel Wasser aus dem Schwarzwald bei einer Flasche Rotwein vom Winzer Philipp Kuhn aus Laumersheim geblieben, und zwar einem MANO NEGRA 2012 - *hier* - Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Meine Frau hat uns dann im erlaubten Promille-Bereich gegen 22.00 Uhr heimgefahren, und ich habe heute fast bis 7.00 Uhr durchgeschlafen. Das Leben kann schön sein. Man muss auch bereit sein, es zu genießen, selbst wenn's mal klemmt.

P.S.: In dem weiter oben beschriebenen Geschenkkarton befand sich auch das Buch: "Was ich noch sagen wollte" von Helmut Schmidt, in dem ich schon heute zu lesen angefangen habe.

*"Es ist schlimm, erst dann zu merken, daß man keine Freunde hat, wenn man Freunde nötig hat"*
(Plutarch)

Gruß Harald

----------


## kopro

Hallo Harald,
noch nachträglich alles, alles Gute zu Geburtstag.

*"Du bringst  nichts mit herein, du nimmst nichts mit hinaus,
drum lass `ne goldne Spur im alten Erdenhaus."
*
 Dieser Satz von F. Rückert trifft auf Dich besonders zu, mit Deinen Beiträgen im Forum, den Bildern von Deinen
Reisen und den Zitaten am Ende der Beiträge hast Du eine besondere Spur hinterlassen. Danke, und mach weiter so, solange Du kannst !

Nochmal alles Gute

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> und mach weiter so, solange Du kannst !


Hallo Konrad,

Deine freundliche Aufforderung sei mir Signal, dem zu folgen. Vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche, die wohl jeder gern annehmen möchte. Ich freue mich aber ganz besonders über die Toleranz, die sich mittlerweile im Forum  bemerkbar macht, soll heißen, dass auch Schilderungen abseits medizinischer Abläufe gern gelesen werden. Zum Leben gehört nun mal auch das eigentliche tägliche Erleben. 

*"Natürlicher Verstand kann fast jeden Grad von Bildung ersetzen, aber keine Bildung den natürlichen Verstand"*
(Arthur Schopenhauer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

> MANO NEGRA 2012 - *hier** - Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.*


Moin Harald, den werden wir mal probieren. Bin kein richtiger Weintrinker, sollte aber wohl mehr auf dieses Genussgetränk umschwenken. Die härteren Sachen sollte ich wohl der jüngeren Generation überlassen. Das hat sich wieder deutlich gezeigt.



> Man muss auch bereit sein, es zu genießen, selbst wenn's mal klemmt.


Sehr schön geschrieben. Da kann ich wieder einmal etwas von Dir lernen.



> "Was ich noch sagen wollte" von Helmut Schmidt, in dem ich schon heute zu lesen angefangen habe.


Wenn Du mal irgendwann dieses Buch ,auch zum Teil, gelesen hast, würde mich Deine Meinung interessieren. Gruß auch an Deine Frau und lasst es Euch gut gehen. Marion+Frank

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Pimguinfreund

Als Letzter wohl in diesem Gratulationsreigen reihe ich mich auch noch ein,
soeben zurückgekommen aus Stams GR, einem Alpweiler mit etwa
12 Hütten, wo ich es leider unterliess, die prachtvollen Bergblumen-
Sträusse vor den Türen abzulichten. 
Nun, als Ersatz für so einen Geburtstagsstrauss und zur Abkühlung hat
 Emil Schulthess  in seinem Bildband "ANTARCTICA" 1958 diese
Pimguine an der antarktischen Küste gefunden, denen es wohl
ebenso zu heiss war, wie uns in diesen heissen Tagen.




Dir ist ja kein Reiseziel zu fern ...

Mach weiter so, "Mr. Hier lesen", dein Mitdenken hier im Forum hat
mich schon vor manchem Fehler bewahrt oder Fehler rasch beheben
lassen.

Alles Gute Dir und auch Peggy,
bis auf Wiedersehen in Fahrdorf
und noch so einigen weiteren Forentreffs zwischen Nord und Süd


let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> bis auf Wiedersehen in Fahrdorf
> und noch so einigen weiteren Forentreffs zwischen Nord und Süd


Lieber Konrad,

in der Tat hatte ich Dich schon schwer vermisst, nachdem wir uns zwischenzeitlich  per E-Mail ausgetauscht hatten.  Peggy kennt ja wahrlich meine Vorliebe für die Pinguine, egal wo sie herumtollen. Vor mir, also sitzend am PC, ist auf einem monumentalen Bild an der Wand die gewaltige endlos lange Kolonne der zurückkehrenden Kaiser-Pinguine zu sehen. Leider kommt man nur mit russischen Eisbrechern so nah an diese herrlichen Tiere heran, und die Kosten dafür würde unser Haushaltbudget doch arg strapazieren. Also beschränken wir uns einmal mehr auf schöne Fotos und Video-Sequenzen bei Youtube. 

Deine Anmerkung zu Forentreffs zwischen Nord und Süd stimmt mich optimistisch. WJ hat signalisiert irgendwo im Umkreis von etwa 50 Kilometern um Mannheim herum etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich würde ihn dabei tatkräftig unterstützen. Das Leben geht also weiter in Richtung Gemeinsamkeit hilft allen, die dabei sind. Ist doch ganz leicht zu kapieren. 

Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank also für Deine nachträgliche Einblendung zu meinem Geburtstag am 14.7.1933 - höchster Feiertag übrigens in Frankreich mit Kussfreiheit - in Gedenken an die Erstürmung der Bastille im Jahre 1789.

*"Lust verkürzt den Weg"*
(William Shakespeare)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Harald_1933:
"... 
WJ hat signalisiert irgendwo im Umkreis von etwa 50 Kilometern um  Mannheim herum etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich würde ihn dabei  tatkräftig unterstützen.
..."

Du hast mich leider missverstanden, Harald, ich stell´ nix auf die Beine, sondern wenn ick wat tu, dann hau´ ick in die Tasten, eehh, ich meine natürlich in die rostigen Saiten, wenn es mein rostiger Verstärker und mein rostiger PSA zulassen.. :Blinzeln:  hier gucken*
Für die Organisation kann ich nix beitragen, sorry;(

Pälzer Hitte gibt´s genung im südpälzischen Herrgottswinkel.. z.B. Elmsteiner Tal, Harzofen, Naturfreundehaus mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit & Wanderrouten zum Ablaufen, hier lesen:
http://www.naturfreundehaus-elmstein.de/

Gruss,
Elmsteiner
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzrjTr3Bj2c

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Wolfgang,

bis das so weit ist, fließt noch viel Wasser den Neckar herunter. Der Vorschlag mit dem mir bekannten Naturfreundehaus ist doch schon mal was und Dein Youtube-Werk hört sich gut an. Vielleicht machen wir mal was zu Zweit. Ich singe "Rolling home" und Du begleitest mich an Deinem Zupfinstrument.

@Frank

Hallo Frank,

spätestens übermorgen werde ich Dir zu dem Buchgeschenk meine ehrliche Meinung übermitteln. Jetzt geht's nämlich gleich ab zur Blutprobe, und schon auf dem Weg dahin habe ich in der S-Bahn Möglichkeit zum Lesen. In Sachen Rotwein aus Laumersheim werde ich demnächst einen längeren Bericht einstellen.

*"Unser Problem wird nicht sein, daß günstige Gelegenheiten für wirklich motivierte Menschen fehlen, sondern daß motivierte Menschen fehlen, die bereit und fähig sind, die Gelegenheiten zu nutzen"*
(Buck Rodgers)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Frank:


> Wenn Du mal irgendwann dieses Buch ,auch zum Teil, gelesen hast, würde mich Deine Meinung interessieren.


Lieber Frank,

hilft dir auch meine Meinung?  :L&auml;cheln: 

seit wann interessierst *du* *dich* für Helmut Schmidt?
ich habe hier ein Buch von Helmut Kohl.
War der "Kohlkopp" nicht viel interessanter  . . . ?
Möchtest du auch ein Büchlein von Merkel haben? :L&auml;cheln: 
Das wirst du aber mit Sicherheit auch in 10 Jahren bei mir nicht finden.

Lieber Harald, 
nun lass uns doch erst einmal das aktuelle Treffen weiter organisieren.
Für das nächste treffen ist noch viel zeit.
Nicht alle sind "Überlebenskünstler".
Bitte Ruder "hart steuerbord" legen
Wolfgang können wir später buchen. Erst einmal haben wir Ralf mit seiner Gang.
Hoffentlich klappt es auch bei 20 - 25 Leuten . . . bei einer Temperatur von 16 Grad im freien.

Lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hoffentlich klappt es auch bei 20 - 25 Leuten . . . bei einer Temperatur von 16 Grad im freien.


Hallo Hartmut,

bist Du jetzt auch noch Wetterverkünder? Wieso 16 Grad und im Freien? Ralf hat doch für uns den eigentlich für VIP-Publikum vorgesehenen Saal im Alten Fährhaus vormerken lassen. Und im von Dir eröffneten Thread zu diesem Shantysänger-Treff ist nach meiner Einstellung über die Teilnehmerzahl am Labskausfuttern von Ralf kein Widerspruch eingegangen. Weil Du ja auch weiterhin in Kiel und Umgebung für dieses Treffen Werbung betreibst, könnte es passieren, dass plötzlich vor dem großem Empfangsraum im Alten Fährhaus in Fahrdorf ein Schild hängt: "Wegen Überfüllung geschlossen" Und wegen der armen Leute unter den Forumsbenutzern, die eintreffen werden, solltest Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Wir werden gemeinsam sicher locker die Taler zusammen bekommen, die für das Gelingen bislang von Ralf, vom Essen und Trinken mal abgesehen, veranschlagt wurden. Also, Forumsbenutzer und Mitleser auf nach Fahrdorf am 12. September 2015. Ralf und seine Shantysänger werdet Ihr nie wieder so jung erleben.

*"Wer meint, alle Früchte würden gleichzeitig mit den Erdbeeren reif, versteht nichts von den Trauben"*
(Philippus Aureolus Theophrastus Paracelsus)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Jetzt geht's nämlich gleich ab zur Blutprobe,


Hallo Interessierte,

zum besseren Verständnis für andere Betroffene stelle ich nachfolgend auf 2 Seiten meine heutigen Werte ein. Es fehlt nur DHT, also Dihydrotestosteron und Chromogranin A (CGA). Der Testo-Wert ist dank sportlicher Betätigung wieder angestiegen und der immer noch wichtige PSA-Wert vom 12.1.2015 mit 1.58 ng/ml auf 1.53 ng/ml gesunken. Eigentlich ein Grund, eine weitere Flasche zu öffnen, denn mein Glaube an die Wirkung des Rotweins, egal wo er abgefüllt wurde, ist unerschütterlich, was die Wirkung auf meinen PSA-Wert anbetrifft.








*"Nichts spornt mich mehr an als die drei Worte: Das geht nicht. Wenn ich das höre, tue ich alles, um das Unmögliche möglich zu machen"*
(Harald Zindler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn Du mal irgendwann dieses Buch ,auch zum Teil, gelesen hast, würde mich Deine Meinung interessieren.


Hallo Frank,

inzwischen habe ich wahrlich intensiv von der ersten bis zur letzten Seite dieses - so würde ich es nun benennen - Vermächtnis - in mich aufgenommen. Anfänglich ob der vielen von Helmut in Erinnerung gerufenen Namen bedeutender Zeitgenossen etwas langatmig anmutenden Passagen letzlich fast ein Nachschlageverzeichnis besonderer historischer Ereignisse des letzten und des aktuellen Jahrhunderts. Es ist ein sehr persönliches zu Herzen gehendes Buch, in dem er auch sein Techtelmechtel mit einer anderen Frau nicht verschweigt. Die Worte von Loki, bekannt als Helmuts Ehefrau über 60 Jahre lang, nach dieser Affäre auf die Frage in einem Interview mit Reinhold Beckmann, was die Ehe mit ihm, also Helmut Schmidt, ihr bedeute: "Ich bin sein Zuhause" bringt zum Ausdruck, was wirklich im Leben zwischen zwei Menschen von Bedeutung ist. Man erfährt von Helmut Schmidt in diesem Buch sehr persönliche Schilderungen auch zu den Familienverhältnissen bzw. seinem Vater, der unehelich geboren Halbjude war. Man sollte dieses Buch gelesen haben. 

*"Ein Miteinander ohne Füreinander ist keine Gemeinschaft"*
(Stefan Fleischer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo Harald,



> Man sollte dieses Buch gelesen haben.


Ich danke Dir für Deinen Bericht.  Euch ein schönes Wochenende. Lieber Gruß Frank

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

das mit Deinen Geburtstag haben wir beide ja privat erledigt. Ich möchte mich jedoch (sind erst gestern vom Urlaub zurückgekommen) bei Allen recht herzlich bedanken die auch mir zu meinen Geburtstag gratuliert haben. Besonders hat es mich gefreut das einige dabei waren die ich nur aus dem Forum kenne. Einige Säntis-Freunde kenne ich ja persönlich.

Nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank.

Manfred Seitz

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank.


Lieber Manfred,

inzwischen haben wir den mir von Dir zu meinem Geburtstag übersandten Rotwein getrunken, der Weisswein harrt noch im Kühlschrank fürs nächste Fischessen. Auch an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich dafür noch einmal bedanken.

Mit meinem neuen Tablet habe ich in Marienbad etliche der berühmten Musikstücke, die täglich zur unrunden Stunde dort an der aktiven Fontäne abgespielt wurden, aufgenommen.
Zur nachträglichen Ergötzung für Renate und Dich mal ein Probelauf - *hier* - 

Weiterhin alles Gute für Deine Gesundheit.  

*"Das Schaffen selbst ist eitle Bewegung, das stümpert sich leicht in kurzer Frist. Jedoch der Plan, die Überlegung, das zeigt erst, wer ein Meister ist"*
(Heinrich Heine)

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> In Sachen Rotwein aus Laumersheim werde ich demnächst einen längeren Bericht einstellen.


Hallo Frank,

nachfolgend die versprochene Schilderung aus meiner Erinnerung:

Vor 22 Jahren hatte ich Geschäftsfreunde in den Deidesheimer Hof in Deidesheim zur Feier meines 60. Geburtstages eingeladen. Meine Gäste nahmen für die geplante Übernachtung die Zimmerreservierung selbst vor, aber Arthur Hahn, der Besitzer deutete vorsichtig mit dem Siegel der absoluten Verschwiegenheit an, dass just an diesem von mir eingeplanten Tag auch mit einem ganz besonderen Gast zu rechnen sei. Ich habe dieser Information keine besondere Bedeutung beigemessen.

Als ich dann mit unserem Koffer an diesem Tage gegen Mittag das auch für uns reservierte Zimmer beziehen wollte, versperrten mir unauffällig gekleidete Männer, also in Zivilkleidung, schon am Hoteleingang den Weg. Erst als Arthur Hahn so etwas wie eine Bürgschaft für uns als Stammgäste diesen Männern gegenüber abgab, durften wir passieren. Flüsternd steckte uns nun Herr Hahn, dass man Boris Jelzin empfangen würde und deshalb die höchste Sicherheitsstufe im ganzen Haus gelte. Sämtliches Personal, dessen Herkunft einem osteuropäischen Land zuzuordnen war, war für diesen Tag beurlaubt worden. Wir stimmten zu, dass das von uns schon bezogene Zimmer von Spürhunden durchsucht werden dürfe, wobei auch die noch verschlossenen Koffer mit einbezogen waren. Lichtschalter, Steckdosen, Fernseher, Lampen etc. wurden ein- und ausgeschaltet, um möglichen Sprengstoffattentaten vorzubeugen. 

Meine Gäste, die nach Deidesheim hineinfahren wollten, wurden am Ortsrand aus Richtung Bad Dürkheim an der Weiterfahrt gehindert. Als es zum Mittagessen ging, saßen in dem oberen rechts der Haupteingangstür befindlichen Gastraum, in dem sich links die Getränkezapfstelle befand, nur der Direktor des Klinikums Speyer mit seiner Frau, der Senior der Habsburger, für die in Speyer gerade eine Ausstellung lief - der alte Herr hatte schon ein paar Tage vorher sein Zimmer bezogen - der Inhaber vom Weingut Knipser -* hier -* und der Repräsentant des Sektherstellers Menger-Krug -* hier* - sowie meine Frau und ich. Auch Helmut Kohls Fahrer Ecki Seeber, entdeckte ich als bekanntes Gesicht unter den vielen noch anwesenden Personen in diesem Raum, der als Restaurant St. Urban bekannt ist. 

Wir saßen wegen der sommerlichen Hitze bei geöffneten Fenster gleich rechts an dem langen oval gebogenen dicken Eichentisch, der Platz für etwa 10 Personen bot. Rechts neben mir ein saß Mann mit einem halbärmeligen Hemd, unter dem deutlich sichtbar ein enormer Bizeps ins Auge stach. Gleichzeitig bemerkte ich beim Blick nach draußen, dass überall in den umliegenden Häusern die Fenster offen standen und überall Teleobjektive auf den freien Platz in der Ortsmitte in Deidesheim, dem Marktplatz, gerichtet waren. Ich sprach also diesen Mann an und erfuhr. dass er Koreaner sei und zu den überall im Raum herumsitzenden Bodyguards des Boris Jelzin zählen würde. Als ich auf die vermeintlichen Teleobjektive hinwies, lächelte er und korrigierte meine Einschätzung mit dem lapidaren Hinweis, dass das alles gut postierte Scharfschützen seien. 

Nun wartete alles auf die Ankunft vom russischen Präsidenten Boris Jelzin. Hunderte Pressefotografen warteten an der von Bad Dürkheim nach Deidesheim hineinführenden Straße, genau so wie meine überraschten Gäste auf Boris. Aber der kam und kam nicht.

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit plötzlich Unruhe und gespannte Erwartung auf dem von uns einsehbaren Marktplatz. Da rollte ganz gemächlich ein uralter, bunt bemalter Bus im Stil vom Club Mediterrannee aus Richtung Neustadt kommend auf den freien Platz, auf dem ein riesiges Podest mit Treppenaufgang aufgebaut war. Dem Bus entstiegen neben Boris Jelzin und Helmut Kohl mit Frau Hannelore auch weitere Personenschützer. Boris erklomm hurtig das Podest, begrüßt von der deutschen Weinkönigin, die ihm einen großen Pokal mit Wein gefüllt überreichte. Boris Jelzin, als guter Trinker schon gerühmt, setzte lange nicht ab, bevor er den Pokal zurückgab. Zu Dritt kamen nun Boris, Helmut und Hannelore an uns vorbei. Boris grüßte mit einem energischen "Guten Tag" und ließ es sich nicht nehmen, einem Mitarbeiter an der Zapfstation auf dessen eingegipsten Unterarm ein Autogramm mit herbeigereichtem Filzstift zu hinterlassen. Durch eine Tür am Ende des Raumes St. Urban betrat man dann das Wappenzimmer zum Essen, um das von dem vom damaligen preisgekrönten Koch Manfred Schwarz zubereitete Pfälzer Spezialgericht "Saumagen" zu probieren. Vom Servicepersonal erfuhren wir, dass Boris um Nachschlag von Helmut Kohls Lieblingsgericht gebeten hatte. Hannelore Kohl verließ frühzeitig wegen ihrer Lichtallergie den Gastraum, um bei dem sommerlichen Wetter in einem abgedunkelten Spezialfahrzeug auszuruhen.

Gegen 15.00 Uhr wurden die Straßenzugänge nach Deidesheim für den Verkehr wieder freigegeben. Meine Geburtstagsfeier zog sich von 19.00 Uhr bis 2.00 Uhr morgens im Restaurant "Schwarzer Hahn" -* hier* - hin. 

Warum habe ich diesen für mich damals unerwarteten Ablauf anläßlich der Feier meines Geburtstages nun so ausführlich beschrieben? Weil ich erstmals mit dem legendären Rotwein des Winzers Knipser, der mir beim Mittagessen damals gegenüber saß, konfrontiert wurde und weil ein Hamburger Steno-Freund, der leider inzwischen an PCa verstorben ist, davon erfuhr und Interesse an einer speziellen Cabernet Sauvignon Auslese aus dem Jahr 1991 bekundete, der nicht mal in der Preisliste aufgeführt war und schon vor der Abfüllung ausverkauft gewesen wäre.

Nun wähnte ich, ich könne meine gerade geknüpfte kurze Bekanntschaft mit Herrn Knipser nutzen, um an eben diesen Wein heranzukommen. Als ich dann bei Knipser anrief, signalisierte ich dem Mann an der Strippe, ich würde in der nächsten Stunde vorbeikommen, um nämlichen Rotwein einzukaufen. Darauf kein Widerspruch. Als ich am Weingut in Laumersheim ankam und im Büro nach Herrn Knipser verlangte, kam er auch, um mir zu verdeutlichen, dass dieser Wein absolut ausverkauft sei. Auf mein enttäuschtes Gesicht ergänzte er noch, dass sein alter Vater am Telefon gewesen wäre, sonst hätte man mir schon abgeraten, den Weg nach Laumersheim anzutreten. Während ich noch wegen einer Lösung am Grübeln war, lenkte er ein und fügte hinzu, dass er von diesem Wein noch eine geringe Anzahl Magnumflaschen hergeben könne. Ich bat um 6 Flaschen, für die ich 76 DM pro Flasche zahlte. Meinem Hamburger Freund, im Spiegel-Verlag beschäftigt, bot ich an, ihm 3 Flaschen gegen bar zu überlassen, die ich ihm bei einem schon geplanten Treff in der Lüneburger Heide, und zwar in Undeloh, einige Tage später mitbringen würde.

Die erste meiner 3 Flaschen leerten wir eines Tages mit einem Nachbarn anläßlich des Geburtstages der Ehefrau. Eine Flasche verschenkten wir ein paar Jahre später anlässlich einer Goldenen Hochzeit. Die letzte Flasche schlummerte von meiner Frau versteckt in einem Kleiderschrank. Als wir diese fast vergessene Flasche zufällig entdeckten, beschlossen wir, sie nun selbst zu trinken, bevor sie möglicherweise umkippen würde. Von einem befreundeten Sommelier erfuhren wir, dass Liebhaber uns für diese Flasche um die 2.000  bezahlt hätten, um sie ihrer Sammlung von Raritäten einzuverleiben. 

Frank, nun bist Du im Bilde, warum ich dem Ort Laumersheim und meiner damit verbundenen Erinnerung noch immer ein Hochgefühl entgegenbringe. Philipp Kuhn war anfänglich der Riesling  Spezialist, bevor er auf den Rotwein-Zug aufsprang. Der von meiner Frau und mir an meinem 82. Geburtstag getrunkene Mano Negra war die logische Konsequenz seines Schaffens, nachdem sein Nachbar und Lehrmeister Knipser ihm das vorgelebt hatte. Handverlesen heißt die Devise und deshalb kosten diese Weine eben grundsätzlich immer mehr als die Weine, deren Trauben mit Erntemaschinen von den Reben geholt wurden.
*
"Die Vernünftigen halten bloß durch. Die Leidenschaftlichen leben"*
(Nicolas Chamfort) 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo Harald, das ist ja eine wunderbare Geschichte. So etwas vergisst man nicht. Sehr erfrischend. 



> Von einem befreundeten Sommelier erfuhren wir, dass Liebhaber uns für diese Flasche um die 2.000 € bezahlt hätten, um sie ihrer Sammlung von Raritäten einzuverleiben.


Heijeijei........... da trocknet mir die Kehle .......... Dankeschön für Deinen Bericht. Ich muss langsam Koffer packen... Lieben Gruß an Euch   Marion+Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank, hallo Marion,

nachdem Euch meine selbst erlebte Story gut gefallen zu haben scheint, habe ich erstmals recherchiert, um meine Schilderung bestätigt zu finden. Dabei habe ich aus dem Bericht - *hier* - herausgelesen, dass es wohl bei dem zubereiteten Essen für Boris Jelzin, das er im getäfelten Wappenzimmer einnahm, auch um Blutwurst-Strudel ging.

Inzwischen werdet Ihr alle Koffer gepackt haben. Gute Reise und kommt heil wieder heim, denn Fahrdorf und die Shanty-Sänger erwarten Euch am 12. September 2015.

*"Glaube, dass dein Leben lebenswert ist, und dein Glaube wird helfen, diese Tatsache zu erschaffen"*
(William James)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

deiner Bedeutung fürs Forum entsprechend wurde dein Geburtstag von vielen Mitstreitern gefeiert. Auch mein Glückwunsch soll dich für weitere Jahre anspornen.

Ich bedanke mich für die Schilderung deiner  Nähe zur jüngsten Geschichte unseres Landes und für die Notiz aus der "Welt"




> Dennoch: Neben guter Küche in pittoresker Kulisse hatte Kohl mit seinen Pfalz-Abstechern sehr wohl auch anderes im Sinn, wie die Memoiren von Margaret Thatcher belegen. Beim gemeinsamen Besuch im Speyerer Dom "hatte Helmut Kohl meinen Privatsekretär Charles Powell in der Krypta hinter einen Grabstein gezogen und ihm erklärt, da ich ihn nun in seiner Heimat an der Grenze zu Frankreich erlebt hätte, würde ich sicherlich verstehen, dass er - Helmut Kohl - sich nicht nur als Deutscher, sondern ebenso sehr als Europäer fühle", schrieb sie in ihren Erinnerungen.In der Pfalz, dem Grenzland und einstigen Zankapfel der Mächtigen, dort, wo 1832 auf dem Hambacher Schloss erstmals die schwarz-rot-goldene Fahne wehte: Auf diesem geschichtsträchtigen Grund, so hoffte Kohl, würde sich seinen Gästen mit allen Sinnen die Idee eines innig vereinten Europas erschließen.
> "Ich verstand, was Helmut damit ausdrücken wollte, und fand diese Haltung sympathisch. Doch ich teilte nicht seine Schlussfolgerungen", schrieb die Britin gleichwohl kühl. Doch immerhin: "Ansonsten war die Stimmung im reizenden Deidesheim durchaus erfreulich. Sie war heiter, anheimelnd - gemütlich ist, glaube ich, das deutsche Wort dafür."


Nicht allen Politikern ist es möglich, das Menschsein - mit all den Schattierungen - den Zeitgenosen zu vermitteln.


Ad multos annos!

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Auch mein Glückwunsch soll dich für weitere Jahre anspornen.


Lieber Winfried,

vielen Dank für Deinen Glückwunsch mit Motivationsschub! Meine Bemühungen im Jahre 1949 die Kurzschrift zu erlernen, wären fast zum Scheitern verurteilt gewesen, weil ich die Aneinanderreihung von Strichen, Bögen, Punkten etc. als stumpfsinnige Beschäftigung heftig kritisierte.  Einem geduldigen Lehrer gelang es erst im Jahre 1950 tatsächlich, dass die Stenografie zu meinem  Hobby wurde. Nach ersten Erfolgen bei Wettbewerben steigerten sich meine Ansprüche zur Vervollkommnung. Als Franz Josef Strauß damals im Überseeklub im legendären Hotel Atlantik eine Rede unter dem Titel "Das Potential des Schumanplans" hielt, überließ mir mein Lehrherr Peter Jensen als Mitglied des Überseeklubs seine Ehrenkarte. Franz Josef, selbst begeisterter Amateurstenograf, genehmigte großzügig lächelnd, dass ich direkt an einem Tisch vor dem Rednerpult sitzen durfte. Diese Begebenheit war dann auch der Startpunkt, dass ich mit stenografischem Eifer die Sitzungen in der Hamburger Bürgerschaft verfolgte und überhaupt alles aufsog, was politisch interessant war. 




> Sie war heiter, anheimelnd - gemütlich ist, glaube ich, das deutsche Wort dafür."


Das Wort "gemütlich", lieber Winfried, habe ich anläßlich eines Familientreffens meiner verstorbenen Schwiegermutter beim Besuch ihrer in Amerika lebenden älteren Schwester versucht zu erklären, weil es keine eigentliche Übersetzung dafür gibt. Es waren viele Umschreibungen für dieses typisch deutsche Wort notwendig, um das herüberzubringen, was wirklich damit gemeint ist oder ausgedrückt werden soll.

Von einem Treffen Helmut Kohls mit Mitterand im Deidesheimer Hof existiert nachfolgende launige Geschichte: Als Mitterand den Teller mit Saumagen fast unberührt ließ, flüsterte Helmut Kohl ihm etwas ins Ohr. Daraufhin futterte Mitterand munter drauflos. Später wurde Kohl befragt, was er denn dem zunächst widerspenstigen Mitterand ins Ohr geflüstert hätte. Kohls überraschende Antwort: "Ich habe ihm ins Ohr geflüstert, wenn er seinen Teller nicht leeren würde, würde man demnächst das Elsaß wieder Deutschland zuschlagen.




> Nicht allen Politikern ist es möglich, das Menschsein - mit all den Schattierungen - den Zeitgenosen zu vermitteln.


Wie wahr wohl! Aber selbst ein Helmut Schmidt, der anfänglich Kohls etwas unbeholfen wirkende Art schmunzelnd umschrieb resp.kritisierte, hat später Kohls Leistung anerkennend hervorgehoben. Es gibt viele Wege zum Erfolg. Manchmal gelingt das auch eher auf Umwegen, wie ich selbst oft im Leben erfahren habe. 

Heute habe ich eine Sprechblase über einer Karikatur in einer Tageszeitung gesehen, die etwa den Inhalt hatte. "In der Heimat verfolgt und unterdrückt...Na und ? Wir sind doch unter...damals auch nicht weggelaufen. Die Sprache war eindeutig. War sie auch angebracht ? Viele Menschen bedrückt, was aktuell um uns herum abläuft.

Und dann erlebt man auch wieder das, was das Menschsein lebenswert macht. Bei einem meiner täglichen Spaziergänge habe ich mir heute auch die auf über 200 Meter Länge von Schulkindern aufgemalten Bilder in der Mannheimer Fressgasse angeschaut. Besonders aufgefallen sind mir dabei zwei Aussagen, die ich auch abschliessend als Zitate wie folgt einsetze:

*"You only live once"       "We are one"
*
Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Ergänzung der fehlenden Werte meiner Blutabnahme vom 16.7.2015:

Dihydrotestosteron .S. 588 ng/l - dazu wird vermerkt: präpubertär <50 ng/l - Erwachsene 230 - 1000 ng/l  - Achtung geänderter Referenzbereich ab 22.10.02

Chromogranin A ("CGA") - 146 µg/l - Referenz/Grenzwert  < 102

Dazu wird vermerkt: Erhöhte Serum-Chromagranin-A-Werte werden bei verschiedenen neuroendokrin aktiven Tumoren (Phäochromozytom, Karzinoid. C-Zell-Karzinom, Inselzelltumor, Hypophysentumor, kleinzelliges Bronchialkarzinom) gefunden. Bei der Interpretation der Werte ist zu berücksichtigen, dass eine Einschränkung der Nierenfunktion, abhängig vom Grad der Niereninsuffizienz ebenfalls zu deutlich erhöhten Werten führen kann. 
- bis 2000 µg/l (H.Bender et al,Clin Chem. 1992
- 22 facher Anstieg bei GFR <20 ml/min (G.Tramonti et al., Ren Fail 2001
Unter  Protonenpumpenhemmern können die CGA-Spiegel z.T. deutlich über die obere Grenze ansteigen.
Achtung neuer Referenzbereich ab 13.1.2015 wegen Methodenänderung 

Geben diese Blutbefunde für mich einen Grund zur Beunruhigung? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn fs hierzu etwas beitragen könnte. 





> Bei der Harnsäure gibt es keinen "GRAUBereich". Die Aufällung der Kristalle ist rein physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten
> unterlegen - das bedeutet bis 6.5 mg/dl bleibt die Harnsäure in Lösung und darüber (muss!) sie ausfällen.
> Dass sehen einige Labore aber anders, dennoch ist die Angabe Ihres Labores streng genommen falsch.


Sehr geehrter fs,

nachstehend noch einmal meine Werte für die Harnsäure mit Referenzwert:  Harnsäure i.S. 6.2 mg/dl - Normwert lt. Labor 3-4-7.00 ??

Ihr Hinweis, dass streng genommen die Angabe meines Labors zum Normwert falsch sei, beschäftigt mich schon. Meine Recherchen ergaben die folgenden Hinweise, die sehr ausführlich auch das bestätigen, was Sie warnend zu den Purinen in einem anderen Thread eingestellt hatten. 

http://www.netdoktor.at/laborwerte/harnsaeure-8473

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...r-konsens.html

http://www.netdoktor.de/Diagnostik+B...eure-1552.html

Das von Ihnen zum Thema Harnsäure präsentierte Bild mit der kleinen Anwachsung an der Ohrmuschel veranlasste mich heute morgen zu einer Überprüfung eines deutlich fühlbaren Knotens hinter dem linken Ohr, und zwar am Kopf. Einer Hautärztin ist dies bei einer erst vor einigen Wochen stattgefundenen ausführlichen Ganzkörperkontrolle nicht aufgefallen. Möglicherweise hat sich das aber auch durch das Tragen einer Brille herangebildet. Weiter beobachten oder doch erneut zum Hautarzt? 

*"Es zeugt von Bildung und Besonnenheit, wenn Männer sich bei anscheinendem Glück in ihrem Wesen nicht ändern und im Unglück ihre volle Würde bewahren"*
(Plutarch)

Gruß

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Antwort:
*
Von fs bekam ich per PN den Hinweis, dass CGA-Werte erst interessant werden, wenn sie massiv steigen, also 200 - 400 - 800. Meine Werte wären aktuell unbedeutend und nicht behandlungsbedürftig. Das nehme ich gern beruhigt zur Kenntnis.

*Es gibt nur eins, was auf die Dauer teurer ist als Bildung: keine Bildung.*
John Fitzgerald Kennedy

Gruß

 Harald

----------

